# ATT00001 file



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

Hows it going? I think my friend owns a Mac...He sent me an attachment work file and once downloaded the file appears unknown on my computer as "ATT00001"...

I am not able to open this file @ all...Can anyone help me??

Thanks
Jake


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


what have you tried to open it with ?


----------



## onewaylife4all (Mar 6, 2008)

Right click the file and go to properties, does this give you any information as to what kind of file this is? Make sure that you have your system set not to hide file extensions (although that is only for known file types which this apparently isn't). Also, how big is this file? If it was sent for work, a good bet would be .xls .ppt .doc. Try adding these extensions and see if your system is able to open the file then.


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello ,
> 
> 
> what have you tried to open it with ?


Hey since the file was not recognized by my comp i could not open it at all...I tried using MS word, wordpad and notepad but had not luck so far...



onewaylife4all said:


> Right click the file and go to properties, does this give you any information as to what kind of file this is? Make sure that you have your system set not to hide file extensions (although that is only for known file types which this apparently isn't). Also, how big is this file? If it was sent for work, a good bet would be .xls .ppt .doc. Try adding these extensions and see if your system is able to open the file then.


I did what you said, but i don't get any more information on the file...Under description i just get the "ATT00001" name thats about it...I made sure my system was set not to hide file extensions and changed the extensions as u mentioned...When changed to .xls .doc and .ppt it became a Excel, word file and power point file and only the signature of the message opened which was the name/contact details of the person that sent it to me..The main part of the file didn't open up...

The file is 6.20kb in size....

Any ideas guys?? From what i know the file is supposed to be just a normal word file which has music scores in it..

Thanks


----------



## onewaylife4all (Mar 6, 2008)

You may just want to e-mail him back and ask what program he used to make the file because it has no extension.


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey thanks for all your help...I got him to email it to me again and i got it in pdf this time :grin: So its all good..

Thanks


----------

